# Hi.. Anyone from Lancashire England



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI live in lancashire. anyone else?Fiona


----------



## Sal (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Fiona, i live in stockport, i'm looking for other IBS friends as i don't know anyone else with the condition (or noone thats told me!) I have been looking for support groups in the Manchester area but haven't found any as yet


----------

